# Whats in a name? Cup and cone coffee traders...



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey guys. I am planning to setup a nice little takeaway coffee shop at the end of july and have been struggling over a name. Initially, it will be a small shop, staffed by me, with hopes to expand. Besides the obvious - coffee, I am into bikes in a big way and hope to be able to push in the direction of mud dock in bristol in the future, collaborating with a local bike shop. going with the name cup and cone, this will not only symbolise the brewing of coffee but also if part of a bike wheel - any thought on this name? Too much thought? Will people get it?

Thanks in advance for your help.

Paul


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey Paul and welcome to Coffee Forums UK

I would associate this to a coffee shop + ice cream parlour

However, if it was part of a strong logo it may stick in the mind

At least it's not 'wheely good coffee' or 'Spokes and Spro's'


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm with Glenn - ice cream springs immediately to mind! How about Cup and Cog?

Andy


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Ice cream was my first thought when I saw the thread title, how many people will actually know that there are cones in a bike wheel ??

The caffeine chain, pedalling coffee. ??

Ian


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

1 more cornet over here please.

Mud

Handle Bar (great if you're licensed)

Brews & Brakes


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine's a 99 please!! I would also say the name makes me think of ice cream. Sorry.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Wheely-Good-Cuppa

This Coffee Is Spoke'n For

Coffee For The Tyre'd

DRIP-N-TREAD

Just a few for starters haha


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Puntastic! I haven't groaned so much since the last time I slipped off the front of the saddle onto the crossbar


----------



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, what a worry over something relatively simple - we ended up going with the street number and its going very well - we've now been trading 4 weeks. Come and check us out if you're in Truro www.108coffee.co.uk - see you soon guys, will keep updated on our new developments!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Thinking of a name can be challenging. I would DEFINATELY avoid puns. Pjordan has gone with a nice simple approach and it appears to be working.

Pjordan. I visit Truro fairly regularly. My fiance is from down that way so we head back a couple of times a year. Might not be down for a while as we have saved our leave from work for the honeymoon, but if I am I will be sure to pop in. Out of interest, who do you use as a roaster? I ran into a roaster from Helston at a demonstration up in oxford this weekend, called original coffee roasters. They are a fairly small outfit but seemed quite passionate, i bought some beans off them to try which i will when my new grinder arrives. The poured me a lovely flat white while i was there.


----------



## Pjordan (Feb 6, 2011)

We use Origin - the guys you met. They've got a great outlook on not only roasting beautiful coffee but also go the extra mile to ensure the best possible conditions for their farmers, just got in the first batch of directly traded coffee. Pop in next time you're in the area!


----------

